# 2000 Hesitating



## srh50 (Jul 10, 2006)

During high driving (70-75) can feel hesitation in the engine. Slowing down to a stop and the engine feels like it wants to stall. No warning lights on. Has it checked and it did not do it for the mechanic. If I drive around town and lower speeds (under 45) it does not seem to hesitate. Any suggestions?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The 2000 models were prone to ignition coil failure. this was supposedly fixed in the late-2000 production run and better for the 01-02 and up models. solution is to buy new coils from nissan to the tune of like $70 each. when one goes, the others usually aren't far behind, so you might as well replace all 6 at once and call it a day. sucks, but that's what I've seen happen a lot.


you may try disconnecting them one at a time while the engine is running so see if the idle gets worse or stays the same. if/when the idle stays the same when you disconnect a coil, that's the cylinder that's misfiring.. remove the coil pack and swap it with an adjacent cylinder and redo the test. if the problem moves to the new cylinder, then it's the ignition coil. if the problem stays on the same cylinder as before, then it's an injector or spark plug problem most likely.


Generally this will cause a check engine light to come on though. it will usually be a "cyl # ___ misfire" engine code..

hope that helps.


----------



## srh50 (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> The 2000 models were prone to ignition coil failure. this was supposedly fixed in the late-2000 production run and better for the 01-02 and up models. solution is to buy new coils from nissan to the tune of like $70 each. when one goes, the others usually aren't far behind, so you might as well replace all 6 at once and call it a day. sucks, but that's what I've seen happen a lot.
> 
> 
> you may try disconnecting them one at a time while the engine is running so see if the idle gets worse or stays the same. if/when the idle stays the same when you disconnect a coil, that's the cylinder that's misfiring.. remove the coil pack and swap it with an adjacent cylinder and redo the test. if the problem moves to the new cylinder, then it's the ignition coil. if the problem stays on the same cylinder as before, then it's an injector or spark plug problem most likely.
> ...


Thanks, I've heard about the iginition coils and have gotten the check engine light. When I had that I did not have hesitation, just some pinging misfires. Now, no check engine light, just the hesitation. Thought something else was acting up. Just had the car tuned too.

Steve


----------



## jacmkc (Aug 6, 2006)

srh50 said:


> During high driving (70-75) can feel hesitation in the engine. Slowing down to a stop and the engine feels like it wants to stall. No warning lights on. Has it checked and it did not do it for the mechanic. If I drive around town and lower speeds (under 45) it does not seem to hesitate. Any suggestions?


It sounds like you need a new maf the computer would pick up on a coil almost immediatly but maf doesn't get found for quite a while. It is also confused with trans shifting problem. About 150.00 from your lovely nissan dealer.


----------



## speedy6 (Aug 12, 2006)

jacmkc said:


> It sounds like you need a new maf the computer would pick up on a coil almost immediatly but maf doesn't get found for quite a while. It is also confused with trans shifting problem. About 150.00 from your lovely nissan dealer.


+1 with jacmkc!

Depending on how many miles you have on your max, changing the MAF might be a good thing to start off with. A few members that had this problem, had changed the MAF and noticed a whole new difference with the car. Especially with the acceleration seems to be more crisp and linear. If you are running with a K&N filter and recharged it a few times, this has been known to F up your MAF.

Let us know what comes out.


----------

